# Is too much K+ bad?



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Is too much potassium (within reason) a bad thing for aquaria? I noticed on my Equilibrium that it has potassium in it. I'm fortunate enough to have soft water, and I've been adding quite a bit of Equilibrium while raising a swarm of snails.


----------

